# New to Me Wenzel 14 Fiberglass Skiff



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to the Wenzel club. I am the proud owner of the ony Wenzel I have ever seen on the water. I have a 15hp Johnson that will push it around 27mph. Great little boat.


----------



## Dburch (Oct 22, 2012)

PG350, Thanks.
This boat seems like it will be great for my needs. It came with a 7.5 Ted Williams that is probably from the early miod 70's. But, it runs well. I am big into Tohatsu though and am eyeing a 10 or 20 hp tiller. I want years of dependability and thes motors are it. Tohatsu makes all Mercury outboards for them below 100 hp I believe. My boat motor mechanic who also sells Honda's highly recommended the Tohatsu over the Honda because they are cheaper to buy and their maintenance return rate is much better than Honda. Dependability and performance has been awesome on my 50 hp Tohatsu that I have on the 95 Carolina Skiff J19. 
On the Wenzel, could you send me a buddy mail so we could talk offline about the boat?

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## Dburch (Oct 22, 2012)

Made some progress.


http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/325313-New-to-me-1987-14ft-Wenzel-skiff


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice work. A 15 would be just right on it too.


----------



## Dburch (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Les


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks great. I forgot to tell you about the only problem with my Wnezel. There are some small spots in the boat that do not drain that well but I just soak up thw little bit of water with a sponge before putting her away. I had mine out the other day and she was running 26mph with my daughter (40 lbs), me (220lbs), 3 gallons of gas, cooler full of ice, and about 30 lbs of gear. I have a 1994 2 stroke Johnson, no jack plate, no trim tabs and no hydrofoil.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Out Fishing on the Wenzel.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Dburch (Oct 22, 2012)

Dah! I dont see PM notification. Feel free to email at [email protected] 

Dave Burch


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion Dave. That was a bit misleading looking back at it. I sent a pm to gp350 about something I saw in his boat.

Boat is looking good BTW!

Swamp


----------



## Dburch (Oct 22, 2012)

acknowledged


----------



## Dburch (Oct 22, 2012)

Got the numbers and name on her this weeknd. She is coming together. Looks like I may be making the trip to get a new motor this weekend. 

Go to end of the post to view. Easiest way I could come up with for now. 
http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/325543-My-Wittle-Wenzel-Project-Will-be-used-to-crab-and-fish-Of-Course!


----------



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

I myself have a wenzel 14. Im turning it into a special poling skiff. i will have some pictures posted on one of my threads if you want to check it out. i have 9.8 nissan tiller and it is not near enough to push with two people. with one person it works, bur if you plan on adding a battery or any fiberglass work i would recommend going with a bigger motor


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Want me to rename this thread?
"The wenzel thread"


----------



## spahlinger85 (Sep 16, 2013)

heres my wenzel skiff that I got from PG350 about a year ago.  I have a merc 25hp on a bobs fixed jack plate. I think it does over 30 with two guys which is fast enough for me. i was going to do all kinds of modifications to it but then i said screw it.  i did just finish a plumbed cooler baitwell but i don't have pics of it.

oh yeah and it catches fish, hull slap and all


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am so happy to see the Wenzel on the water again. I actually miss her pretty bad. I never knew what I had. That hull was pretty stable for its size. I bet it flies with that 25.

Got any more pics???


----------



## spahlinger85 (Sep 16, 2013)

Man I love this boat! And yes the 25 pushes it faster then I want to go on most days. 

I'll take all the pics you want next time I have it out. Weather has been crappy in naples this week boooo.

I've been thinking about redoing the rub rail with wider oak strips so they extend slightly below the edge of the fiberglass since it's a little ragged and uneven. What do you think about epoxy ing the rail on and then coating the bare wood in neat epoxy? I would like the rail to look like wood. I think they refer to that as "bright work"? Any problem with what I'm describing or any Better ideas?


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am about to do set of rub rails on my new boat and will be making them where they extend down past the fiberglass like you said. I will be doing three foot sections screwed on so if they get damaged I will only have to replace that section and not the entire side. I would not epoxy on but it would work. It would look nice if the wood was epoxy coated but remember that is expensive and if you keep the boat inside I do not think it is needed. You could reuse the screws that are on there (they were not cheap). I am also going to sand them smooth with no sharp edges like the ones you currently have, those were my first attempt at any kind of boat work.


----------

